# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM Module v2.9 - 2016 FRP Update Released

## mohamed73

*World's First Most Wanted Update ;-)   
•	Ultimate FRP Method 2016 for Samsung Phones - World's First
	- Simple 2 Click FRP Reset for Almost All 2016 Phones
	- Support for Marshmallow Firmware
	- Apply FRP Patch Data and then Reset FRP
	- You need to download UFD File for your phone model from Support and put in FRP folder.  
•	MTK Permanent IMEI Repair via Recovery (No Root) - World's First
	- No need to Root phone, just custom recovery.
	- Very useful for some phones, which get into bootloop after root.
	- No need to download and flash large firmware just to unroot phone.
	- Tested on phones like Huawei Y6 Pro.  
•	Huawei E5573-606 (Airtel India) - Flash / Unlock / Enable Diag
	- For Unlock, need to flash with Unlock file from Support and then Unlock.
	- After Unlock, flash with another file on Support.
	- Flashing takes around 2 minutes only.
	- Now Read Info will read Flash Code also on all HiSilion Models.  
•	Some Improvement in Samsung Flasher
	- Now it should be faster than before.  
•	Some Minor Bug Fixes and Improvements   Keep Following Us....   WARNING        : IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN    ON     PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE IMEI     CHANGING.    ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY  ILLEGAL     ACTIVITY DONE    WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT      LIMITED TO IMEI.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    NOW *WIN* ULTIMATE MULTI TOOL EVERY MONTH  Just keep posting success stories and get a Ultimate Multi Tool Card Free  Rules: - Success story you post should be clear and your own.
- Any user copying others post will be disqualified
- User must post complete log or screenshot.
- Post count will accounted for a Calendar month.
- Minimum post threshold is 30. Only user who made 30 post or above will       qualify for this contest. For example if no user reached  25  posts,      then no one will qualify.
- Only user with the highest post count will win.
- Rules may be updated later as per requirement.     Stil Waiting to Buy? Buy now and feel the difference!   Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.   How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder. - Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!   Read our success story yourself: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Still need a reason to buy? Checkالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]...   
WBR
Ultimate Multi Tool*      				__________________
 BR 
NCK Team 
Powered By Fast Unlocking Ltd.
NCK Dongle - NCK Box - Cellular Codes - Avengers Box - UMT Box

----------

